# HSS1332ATD crooked bars/housing misalignment



## Veedo (Nov 20, 2018)

Just picked up a new 1332 yesterday and while going over it in the garage I noticed the bars seem crooked. I didn't notice when I left the dealer. If I'm standing behind the machine the bucket is pointed one way, bars pointed the other. It's not massive but there's something off. Tracks seemed square with the bucket, so I believe it's the bars. I don't see any way to make a significant adjustment to the bars. I'll be heading out to take a closer look today. Just wondering if anyone else has seen this.

Edit: I think the auger housing is not level with the machine making it look like the handelbars are off.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

What do you mean by the bars ? How about a photo ?


----------



## Veedo (Nov 20, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> What do you mean by the bars ? How about a photo ?


Handlebars. It's hard to see it from pictures but I'll try. Not sure why pics are sideways. Hard to tell what's off. Took a tape measure to what I could measure off of, seemed ok. Something seems off somewhere, maybe it's the bucket.

I think it's actually the whole auger housing mounted unlevel with the machine. It's twisted, making it appear the handlebars are off.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Nov 5, 2017)

look at the lower scraper bar and see if the bar is mostly aligned with the slots/holes in the bucket. My new 1332 is easily 3/4 misaligned from dealer


----------



## Veedo (Nov 20, 2018)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> look at the lower scraper bar and see if the bar is mostly aligned with the slots/holes in the bucket. My new 1332 is easily 3/4 misaligned from dealer


I will take a look when I get home. Impressive craftsmanship!


----------



## gscott (Dec 28, 2019)

tabora said:


> If the auger housing is slightly off plumb, try loosening the bolts shown below, adjust it and re-tighten them. 3 on each side, 2 on top and 2 on bottom.


Is there a diagram that shows what bolts you are referring to?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Veedo said:


> I think it's actually the whole auger housing mounted unlevel with the machine.





gscott said:


> Is there a diagram that shows what bolts you are referring to?


If the auger housing is slightly off plumb, try loosening the bolts shown below, adjust it and re-tighten them. 3 on each side, 2 on top and 2 on bottom.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

this would **** me off.

take back to dealer with your concerns. maybe it is something simple like a scraper bar / skid readjustment but if i spent that much money why should you have to fix this?

i would test all the machine to see if there was anything else the dealer can look at .


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Turned the right way for you (once you click on it)


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Perhaps this will work.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

It looked off when the picture was sideways. Now it’s not so bad!

Wasn’t there a thread a while back with these coming off the assembly line with a misaligned bucket. I remember reading something here last year I thought.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here is another crooked story


----------

